# zasiadane i stojące



## Monisia

Zastanawiam się nad tym jak najlepiej przetłumaczyć zwrot 'imprezy zasiadane i stojące'. Fragment ten znalazłam w informacji opisującej ofertę restauracji. Jak myślicie czy 'seated and standing events' pasowałoby tutaj?

pozdrawiam
Monika


----------



## meglila

bankiet - banquet jest byc moze za bardzo wystawny? i raczej moze "party" niz "events".


----------



## Monisia

no tak - tylko moje największe wątpliwości budzi zwrot 'zasiadane i stojące' w odniesieniu do imprez oraz tłumaczenie tego na angielski.


----------



## NotNow

_Seated and standing_ sounds very awkward and unnatural, so you make want to take the liberty of translating it as _all kinds of events and banquets_.

Because receptions usually involve a fair amount of standing, you may want to say _events and receptions_.


----------



## robin74

NotNow said:


> _Seated and standing_ sounds very awkward and unnatural


I would say that so does "zasiadane i stojące" in Polish


----------



## bg1

W Kanadzie i jak domyślam w USA używa się słów: "Buffet" (stojące) i "sit-down party" (zasiadane) albo "seated party" albo najczęściej "party" bez określenia sit-down lub seated (w przypadku zasiadanych imprez).


----------



## Thomas1

robin74 said:


> I would say that so does "zasiadane i stojące" in Polish


I think it depends. People who work in catering industry use these quite often, I gather they consider them natural.


----------



## Monisia

wiem, że po polsku brzmi to trochę dziwnie ale wiem też, że w żargonie używa się tego, bo ważne jest czy goście będą siedzieć czy stać na imprezie.


----------

